
Seeing a Twitter #Hashtag Spread - jlhamilton
http://giladlotan.com/blog/2010/01/seeing-a-twitter-hashtag-spread/
======
seiji
Watching things spread on twitter is an interesting pastime.

Story:

I posted one link in <http://twitter.com/mattsta/statuses/7925973758>

It got re-tweeted at <http://twitter.com/diakopter/statuses/7928647495>

Now, diakopter seems to be a gatekeeper to the perl community because from him
it got picked up by merlyn, who has a high perl community eigenvector
centrality, at <http://twitter.com/merlyn/statuses/7929928766>. After bouncing
around the perl circle for about 24 hours, it quickly died. The internet is a
fickle mistress.

In short: I have no substantial twitter following, yet one post with a link
generated over 1000 visits.

------
c23gooey
here is another example of #hashtag "manipulation"

<http://stilgherrian.com/human-nature/fisting-twitter/>

